# Big Cherry



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

*Big Cherry Finally got pics*

A neighbor asked me if Iwanted a cherry tree he has.I went to look at it and it was already down:thumbdown:,the top was off it and all that is left is the trunk.The tree is 13' long and 44"diameter.this is the biggest cherry I've ever seen.First thing I need to do is take the metal detector down there and check it but it's raining now.
My problem is,the tree has been down since early november and of course was not sealed,could it still make good usable lumber?
Would it help to cut a couple ft. off each end?
I'll have other dilemas,like how to get it on the truck and can the sawmill handle something this big?
I don't need any more fire wood,maybe I can chunk it up and sell it for smokin':laughing::laughing::laughing:.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

MILL IT!!!! I got a bunch of cherry logs that laid out for a few months at least and the wood I got out of them was beautiful. Now its just moving that trunk that is a PITA.............


Here is a link to my adventure, good luck and enjoy it........


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/newb-log-access-4543/


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Mill that bad boy !!! I would not think you would need to cut more than 6" off each end.
Whats a couple nails in a cherry that size, I would crash a bandblade or 4 gladly just for the chance to mill it because I have never seen one near that big myself.
Got any wrecker companies close to you with a "roll on bed" with a big wench...problem solved. I have done that before myself. If there was a nice city log down someplace and I just did not have time to go fetch it I called the wrecker outfit I know and for $50-$75 it was picked up and delivered and I didn't lift a finger.
If it's really 44" and you can buck it to solid looking ends at 12' that is 1300 bft of cherry :icon_smile:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Rick,

Cut some cookies off the ends of that thing. Cut them 6" thick, sticker them on top of each other, and set a North Carolina class battleship on top of them. 

In a few years you'll have some table tops that cannot be found elsewhere. You do not have to wait 1 year per inch to put them in service.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

*Old metal*

Thanks Guys for the quick response,
Unfortunately it's not nails I'm worried about.It's old cattle fence.There's no visible sign from the bottom so I may get lucky:thumbsup:.
I suffer from severe technology impairment,but if I can figure out how to get pics on here I will.Any guesstimation on what a 44"x12' cherry would weigh?


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

It's got to weigh 2000-3000 I bet. I had a 32" Diameter-8' long elm that weighed 1200-1500.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Closer to 6000 pounds if the small end is 40".


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow! It's going to take one good sized tractor to get that one.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Rick C. said:


> I suffer from severe technology impairment,but if I can figure out how to get pics on here I will.Any guesstimation on what a 44"x12' cherry would weigh?


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/how-post-photos-1120/

And yea what TT said, 3 tons.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Most Boom services in my area are $90 an hour, 2 hr minimum. Not bad for 3 tons and no issues.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Daren,
Thanks for the info on posting pics.It doesn't seem too difficult.
Now if I can figure out how to hook up my 35mm to the computer.Just kiddin':laughing:.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, pictures man, pictures !


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

:wallbash:Sorry guys,
My wife and I have been working for hours trying to upload these pics and all we get is "invalid'.I don't know if it's something I'm doing wrong or windows vista uses a different route:furious:.Needless to say I've been:furious:.I think it's best to wait til I can get some further assistance :tank::tank::gun_bandana:.
Rick:cursing:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

To add photos, you need to upload the images to photobucket.com. From there copy the direct link code and then come here and click the add image button (The one that looks like an envelope), and paste the code there, then hit enter. That is all there is to it. Now lets see these pics!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Or if they are saved to your desktop just scroll down below this text box and click "manage attachments". It lets you pick the files off your computer and add them to the post. You may be getting "invalid" because of file size...just open them with "paint" since you are using Microsoft and shrink them and save as a jpeg.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Julian the woodnut said:


> To add photos, you need to upload the images to photobucket.com.


Rick do not do this please. Our policy is to upload all images via the forum software. 

Rick is working on it guys be patient. He has a couple of hurdles to overcome but he's almost there. 

Julian please read the Before You Post Pictures sticky in the introduction section. It's been read 1663 times, but we have 8161 members so maybe you are one of the 6498 non-compliant renegades. :bangin: :sneaky2: :laughing:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry guys. I am used to posting pics on another forum where you have to use a host site.

Now that said, let's see some cherry or it didn't happen..


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Guys,I apologizefor not having these pics on here yet.I truly am totally computer illiterate,Until yesterday I had never heard of jpeg,paint or any of these other terms.We did manage to figure out how to get pics on paint(2 hours of pullin' my hair out).Then we managed to getthem on the desk top (two more hours of my wife wanting to pull my hair out).Then we tried to post them only to get a big red X and a sign saying files corrupt.I feel as expensive as computers are and as helpful as they're supposed to be they would give you step by step instructions.Well, I haven't given up yet. Thanks, Rick


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

*Finally got big red cherry pics*

We finally did it,After about12 hours and many phone calls,emails and lots of hair loss.we got the pics on the original big red cherry thread.Thanks to everyone that helped me out through this frustrating learning phase. Rick


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

*So where are they!?!?!?*
:confused1::confused1::confused1:

:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry guys i put them on the original big cherry thread. Rick


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Gotchya. I'll merge the threads. Again.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks T.T.s,yes both of you. Rick


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Man mill that bad daddy, probably a lot of nice wood in that trunk. Looks like a burl starting there, might even find some figure.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, I wonder how old that dude is. That indeed is a pig :huh: (that is not derogatory, just slang for large)


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree,it looks good,if you look at the left third of the log(from the end)you'll notice the black stain.Yep there's a fence in that thar tree.I'm sure it can easily be slabbed off.I took the metal detector and followed it up about 4 ft.the rest seems clean.problem 2,the sawyer doesn't really want to cut it(noone else will touch it at all)I showed him Daren's thread on cutting big logs and he insists it's quarter sawing.These guys cut r.r.ties and pallet lumber,I'm not in any way suggesting he doesn't know what he's doing,but his reluctance worries me with a log like this.It just seems too valuable to not get the best quality cuts I can,what to do? Thanks RickP.S. there may be a maple of about the same size where this came from and it's really ugly


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Rick C. said:


> what to do?


Look around for a sawyer who will mill it. Nation wide sawmill finder link thingy. And most guys will be at least a little reluctant to mill it #1 because of the metal and #2 because of the odd shape and size. Don't give up on it and get impatient and split it for firewood, it'll last until you find the right guy. Here is a rather long thread, but it shows an ugly cherry tree that had laid for 8-10 YEARS and still milled out just fine. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/what-tree-3811/


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys,I'm sure I'll get quite a bit of good wood out of this log.Daren,in your too big for the mill thread you mentioned cutting the log with a chain saw and then splitting it lengthwise.Do you think this would be possible with this one?I think if we slab this thick on the side where the fence is we can get under it w/o hitting it.If not oh well$$$. Rick


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Rick C. said:


> I think if we slab this thick on the side where the fence is we can get under it w/o hitting it.


Without eyeballing it first hand take this advice for what it is worth (not much maybe :blush. Just from the picture I see this hollow spot. I would make a couple cuts on the end like I drew in yellow several inches deep and start hammering wedges in the cuts. It _should_ follow the grain/that void and knock that outside slab off. That gets you down to mill size on the butt end anyway.

The crotch at the top is a little trickier. I see rot in one limb (circled also) I would start bucking that limb off looking for something solid...and there be nothing. The other limb might as well finish that cut someone else started, just back a few inches to get to fresh wood. That should get you closer to mill size on that end. I always hope for crotch figure and there _may_ be some where I circled it blue...or that rot goes all the way from the stump to the limb right through the crotch ruining it. You just never really know till you start milling it, or at least get a better look at it as a sawyer. From a few hundred miles away like I am setting I just say start with the chainsaw cuts I drew and see what happens.

I would knock that side slab off like I show and see if the fence is in it or still in the log first though.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Daren,if you look at the butt cut ,at the bottom part of your line,instead of angling up to the left look straight up.That black is where the fence is.On the side view,from the butt up to right behind the fence post the log juts out about 4in.and this is where the metal detector was going off.Unfortunately you are correct about the crotch rot,I don't know if I'll be able to get any of that figure.I don't think you're that far from me down here.Hook up that telescope you should be able to see it,oops I forgot the hills.I have a lot of family not real far from your area.Drive it far too often.  Thanks, Rick


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Rick C. said:


> I don't think you're that far from me down here. . . . . I have a lot of family not real far from your area.Drive it far too often.


One of ya has to say it but neither wants to make the first move so I will. 

Rick, Daren would love to mill the tree. Daren, Rick would like to come visit family and swing by your palce to get the tree milled by a pro. 

I only want a couple of boards for my management fees. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I only want a couple of boards for my management fees. :icon_cheesygrin:


You work cheap :laughing:


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

T.T.you're psychic,or psycho,wait you're a gemini,you can be both.Daren,Kevin's pretty much right.I was checking on the abilities of my truck to haul this thing long distances before I asked.I still don't have anything positive on that yet.I have a ford 1 ton dually with a 7'x9'flatbed.I'm thinking it will handle it,I just wanted to be sure.AND I would muc rather have this cut by someone who cuts fine wood instead of r.r.ties if you think you want to do this P.M.me. Thanks, RickT.T., thanks, can I send those boards via email lol (smilies aren't working)


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

*"Big Cherry"*

I was going through a bunch of old threads (year old) and I ran across "Rick C's" thread (same title) about a large cherry tree he was going to get milled. I didn't want to bring back the whole thread, just the highlights. Any updates? Who sawed it? Was most of it sound? What was the final yield?
Just curious, if anybody knows.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

djg said:


> I was going through a bunch of old threads (year old) and I ran across "Rick C's" thread (same title) about a large cherry tree he was going to get milled. I didn't want to bring back the whole thread, . . .


That's okay you didn't bring it back. I merged you into it. Seriously it is actually better to make your inquiry in the old thread because there have been a lot of new members join since this thread was active and they would no idea what you were talking about. 

I know you didn;t want to draw the ire of the "Anti-old-thread-revivalist" crowd but don't worry about that. I think we have them all corralled and in quarantine. 

You do have the right of course to make your own post about it so if you want me to un-merge it let me know and I will, but at least provide a link in your post to the thread you're referring to so others can easily find it. 

As you may know I am an pro-old-post-revivalist so when in doubt I always merge as a default because . . . . 

"Resistance is futile . . . you will be assimilated." :icon_cheesygrin:



.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks TT, that's fine what you did. I'm kind of a dinosaur, I didn't know how to do the 'link', or even a 'quote' for that matter.:laughing:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I'm grateful to both you two because I'd like to know what happened to this monster too !!


----------



## jimskio (Feb 8, 2010)

So how do I find the "original" big cherry thread. I searched but could not find.

jimskio


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This is the original thread Jim, they got mashed together.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think mashed is a better term than merged. Especially when discussing cherries or potatoes.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Julian, while adding to photobucket allows larger pictures it also makes it impossible for those of us behind firewalls to see them. I miss at least half the photos posted to threads because they're blocked from my view. Photos added the way Daren suggests are the only way some of us can see the images.

DOH! I didn't realize this thread was so old; hate it when that happens. Still holds true about the pictures though...


----------



## buroak (Mar 25, 2010)

There is a book titled Harvesting Urban Timber that has a chart on weight of green logs by species and diameter but it only go up to 36". A 36" black cherry weighs 318lbs per foot. So a 12' x 36"dia. would come in at 3,816lbs. Also when figuring bdft you should measure the small end. With what you will have invested in this opperation versus the value of the lumber you should receive I would not be concerned with the ends not being sealed. I have found that by the time you true up the end of a board and remove planer snipe and then cut the board to the length needed for your project there is always an odd length left over to through into the scrap bin or wood burner.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the renewed interest.
Coincidentally,this tree has yet to be milled.I took it to a sawyer that I normally go to, he said he could do it, used a JDfork lift to get it on the mill because the hydraulics wouldn't do it,cut a few boards,the hydraulics wouldn't turn the log, he determined it was too much work and pulled it off. Now I have to get the log home and start from square one.the few boards I have are purdy but there are some punky spots.
I honestly don't know what I'll do from here,some one mentioned bowl blanks.I'm afraid to cut it by chainsaw freehand I think there would be more waste than usable lumber.
Any suggestions???
Thanks,
Rick


----------

